# Nobody around me can ID these



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

Yesterday I went to a local marsh and collected about 20 plants. 2 species total and nobody knows what they are. They grew fully submerged and I live in Michigan if it helps


----------



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

Got an ID on the 1st picture it's watercress


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Has the second one alternate or opposite leaves? Looks to me like a Myosotis, that has alternate leaves. The species of the Myosotis palustris group, e.g. M. scorpioides, are wetland plants, in the spring the plants are often submerged:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myosotis_scorpioides


----------



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

Could be. I'm not sure


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like Myosotis scorpioides to me. M. scorpioides very often grows with watercress, and both are common in the Upper Midwest.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If watercress = Nasturtium, it may be Nasturtium officinale or microphyllum (flora of North America, efloras.org). Both species are introduced from the Old World, same case as in Myosotis scorpioides. I also see Nasturtium & M. scorp. often growing together in Germany, mostly on/in nutrient-rich, muddy lowland streams and ditches in cultivated land.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_M. scorpioides_ actually makes a pretty good aquarium plant. There is also the native _M. laxa_, though I have not tried that one.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> _M. scorpioides_ actually makes a pretty good aquarium plant.


 I can confirm that! 2 years ago I kept that for a while in my tank. Submerged leaves had the same texture as the emersed ones and were quite water-repellent. Astonishing that a common, long known plant like Myosotis scorpioides isn't known as submerged aquarium plant in Europe yet. It seems to me that the enthusiasm of the U.S. hobbyists to try local plants in tanks lacks in Europe.

I missed the opportunity to try Myosotis laxa in the tank, it was cultivated outdoor in the Botanical garden Göttingen. The sterile plants looked smaller than Myosotis scorpioides.


----------



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

I'm realia scaling my 10g tomorrow and gonna plant all of these in there. Right now they have just been floating in the tank since saturday


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> _M. scorpioides_ actually makes a pretty good aquarium plant. There is also the native _M. laxa_, though I have not tried that one.


You have now inspired me to add this to my collection.  I was thinking of getting some for the edge of the pond, but if it grows submersed, even better!


----------

